# HELLO  a little  help  please



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 29, 2017)

what is this  bike   a  western flyer or a jc  higgins or  neither I kn ow theseat  isn't right


----------



## rhenning (Apr 29, 2017)

The chain ring looks like a Murray item and Murray made many Flyer and Sears bikes.  Seat looks after market or an adoption to that bike.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2017)

Cool frame. It is a Murray though.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yep those pointy dropouts are Murray all the way. Looks like theres a tab behind the head tube, probably had a tank originally. Is it flightliner?


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 30, 2017)

I have no idea what it is
thank u  all  for the  help


----------



## partsguy (May 1, 2017)

it was a basic or mid level Murray bike. Built for Murray, Sears, or Western Flyer.


----------



## Scribble (May 5, 2017)

I really like it just the way it is, a little WD-40 rub down, and fresh grease in the bearings and it be perfect


----------

